# emerge -avuDN world: cairo verlangt "-qt4"

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich bin etwas verwirrt. Ich habe hier ein KDE System und jetzt verlangt cairo beim world update von mir, dass ich das qt4 useflag deaktiviere. Wie kann das sein? Auf meinem Laptop habe ich ebenfalls eine amd64 System, bei dem das nicht aufgetreten ist. Was läuft hier falsch?

```

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-1.10.0[-qt4]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1 (Change USE: -qt4)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.4.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-4.4.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-meta-4.4.5" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected")

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## franzf

Dann fährst du auf dem Laptop aber nicht stable, sondern testing, denn die Einschränkung gilt nur für qt <4.7.

Der Grund ist der qgtkstyle. Dieser wurde automatisch bei aktiviertem gtk-USE-Flag mitgebaut. Der machte Probleme bei cairo[+qt4].

Seit qt-4.7 ist qgtkstyle ein eigenes Paket.

Also:

Qt auf Testing setzen (und auf qgtkstyle verzichten) oder cairo mit -qt4 bauen.

// nachtrag:

Das ChangeLog gibt auch genauere Infos:

```
*qt-gui-4.7.1-r1 (10 Nov 2010)

*qt-gui-4.6.3-r1 (10 Nov 2010)

  10 Nov 2010; Alex Alexander <wired@gentoo.org> +qt-gui-4.6.3-r1.ebuild,

  +qt-gui-4.7.1-r1.ebuild:

  moved Qt's GTK style to x11-themes/qgtkstyle - this fixes the nasty

  qt-gui/cairo bug #336801
```

----------

